
Ask HN: How do you know contrarian ideas? - pal_25
if possible name startups that had bad ideas but became unicorns.
======
bexcite
It's when no one believes in your idea for some time and you have just a few
people who agree with your idea.

Airbnb SpaceX Amazon Echo?

